# poison bottle would like to sell



## bottledigger3 (Sep 13, 2008)

hello diggers i have a poison bottle for sale it`s a davis &geck from brooklyn ny...the last one sold 1993 for 2000 and it said it was rare..sorry i did have a pic but i will get one up soon


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 13, 2008)

Name Christpher by chance?


----------



## bottledigger3 (Sep 13, 2008)

yep thats me


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 14, 2008)

looks like prices are down... heres an attic mint one - http://cgi.ebay.com/Davis-Geck-Cobalt-Poison-Bottle-w-Cork-Label_W0QQitemZ220276282885QQihZ012QQcategoryZ897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottledigger3 (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks .i would sell it for that...lol


----------

